# G scale Live steam



## britblad

So i have general knowledge of steam and how to make a steam engine. what i am looking for is plans for a live steam loco i can build i have access to a Mill and Metal lathe and maybe even a CNC not sure on that yet. Dont care what kind it even a 0-4-0 i just need plans i can expand from there. (i am not interested in kits i want to build it from strach)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Ambitious project, that would be a really neat build! I don't have any source for plans, but I'll watch this space for any results.


----------



## britblad

take a look at this was posed on another site that i asked the same question on http://www.santacruzlumberco.com/MLS_PDFs/ScratchBuildingTheNina.pdf

http://www.santacruzlumberco.com/MLS_PDFs/ScratchBuildingTheNina.pdf

I am gona try to do this i know i can turn the Wheels and make the boiler so i will start there and ask for help at the shop where i have access to the machines


----------



## Big Ed

I forget who it is, but someone in Australia fools around with steam.
I think it is BK R, maybe he can give you some tips.


Post your progress, live steam is interesting. :smilie_daumenpos:
And we don't have many threads on it.


----------



## Prospect193

BkR does live steam engines but not locos from what I have seen in his huge shed!!

Pat


----------



## britblad

i am gonna try this Nina a try see how it turns out maybe even make videos of how i do it


----------



## Don Trinko

Search utube, they may have something. Don


----------



## Big Ed

Prospect193 said:


> BkR does live steam engines but not locos from what I have seen in his huge shed!!
> 
> Pat


I didn't go back and search his threads, I thought he had a shelf with some sitting on it in one of his pictures.
Maybe it was someone else I am thinking about.


----------



## britblad

Ok so today is payday and i am gonna start on the frame of my live steamer according to the pdf i have i need 16 gauge steel the local Menard's carry's that so i will be getting some and start laying out the design for the frame. I will post pictures and link to video when i have it!


----------



## wingnut163

http://www.njlivesteamers.org/njlivesteamerswebsite/About_NJLS.html

http://tuckertonrailroad.org/


----------



## britblad

there both 1 1/2" scale and i dint see any plans i could scale down atm i have 2 different plans


----------



## britblad

Ok so i have gotten a few pieces of metal that i need to start on my frame gona go cut them this afternoon and start drilling and tapping. I have never been so excited about a project in my life i think this is gonna be fun!! (Will post pics as i can for ya)


----------



## britblad

Learned how to use the metal lathe today made my first wheel turned out great gona make the other 3 tomorrow and the hub will post pic before i solder them together!


----------



## rrgrassi

Try this:

http://grw.trains.com/For%20Beginners/Live%20Steam.aspx


----------



## tooter

britblad said:


> So i have general knowledge of steam and how to make a steam engine. what i am looking for is plans for a live steam loco i can build i have access to a Mill and Metal lathe and maybe even a CNC not sure on that yet. Dont care what kind it even a 0-4-0 i just need plans i can expand from there. (i am not interested in kits i want to build it from strach)


Wow... this is like climbing the mount Everest of railroad modeling!  What an exciting adventure! 

I highly recommend CNC...
I can hardly run a drill press, but know a couple of engineers who have their own CNC and so I take my ideas to them and they make them become real.  :thumbsup: 

Greg


----------



## britblad

tooter said:


> Wow... this is like climbing the mount Everest of railroad modeling!  What an exciting adventure!
> 
> I highly recommend CNC...
> I can hardly run a drill press, but know a couple of engineers who have their own CNC and so I take my ideas to them and they make them become real.  :thumbsup:
> 
> Greg


I wish i could afford a CNC mill. We have a Mill, Press and Lathe the the CVRR that i used i got all 4 wheels done yesterday just need to do some finishing touches and make the hubs next.

Oh and i have the frame ready to drill and tap just need to wait for my taps to come from ebay! 

I used aluminum to make the wheels and the hub will be from the same stock will post pictures when i get back from my trip.


----------



## rjdeals

Hi best and quickest ,use a hobby steam engine unit ,modify it to fit a g scale chassie ,cover it all up with train steam engine body. A matter of trial and error hooking up piston rod motion power.(( just my opinion or at least help out with some ideas in general )) sounds good to me lol.
[/u]


----------

